# Ship runs out of fuel off coast (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Coastguards in Devon monitor a cargo ship which ran out fuel and was left drifting south of Plymouth.

More from BBC News...


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Staggering - this must be cost cutting to the extreme, of course it could be incompetence.

Hawkey01


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

hawkey01 said:


> Staggering - this must be cost cutting to the extreme, of course it could be incompetence.
> 
> Hawkey01


Probably NO, "sleeve oil"!


----------



## Jocko (Oct 31, 2011)

Why didn`t the fools use their lub oil? It would have made a real mess of the atmosphere with stinking black smoke but it would have given her enough power to make harbour.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought only my daughter did that!

John T


----------



## leboot (Jun 19, 2009)

That's what comes of waiting to save 6p/litre when they do a £40 shop!


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Lifeboat men put at risk by penny pinching owners?
(Not for the 1st time)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Ran with some very tight margin's in 1974:sweat:.


----------



## Robin Hughes (Nov 7, 2011)

You just cant get the staff these days!!!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Obviously not enough sleeve oil.
At one time while on the coal run from the likes of Westport and Greymouth on NZ's South Island West coast to Auckland it was the master's practice to ensure that he had plenty of fuel up his sleeve to cater for adverse weather and the Chief Engineer added his bit also so after a few calm voyages the surplus became embarrassing 
Especially when, after discharging at Auckland's Chelsea sugar works, at short notice being told to proceed to the Devonport dry dock for a hull shower and shave and asked to declare the exact tonnage of fuel in the double bottoms before docking.
The outcome was that the fuel barge came alongside to take fuel oil off before we docked as we had enough to go to hell and back without refueling.

Bob


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

There were five of these all under US Government cost plus contracts controlled by the US Navy. The Navy was great for suddenly changing our orders and directing us to go someplace other than where we were headed. Often we did not have enough fuel oil to reach the new destination and the Navy always gave us a ration of s**t that we did not have enough fuel on board. Over time we replaced the 4,000 tons of permanent salt-water ballast with fuel oil. 

So we are up on a Mobile Alabama drydock when Charlie Nealis, Seatrain VP of Engineering came by and told 1 A/E me to pump out the permanent ballast. I said “oh oh” and Charlie said “replaced it with fuel oil didn’t you?” “Ugh huh”. Charlie said “I would have done the same thing, I will go get a fuel barge.”

When we were off the drydock we reloaded that fuel oil.

The Seatrain Maine was built combining portions of two other T2’s.

seatrain-maine.jpg

MarAd-T2-SE-A2 Seatrain Maine.jpg

Seatrain Maine forebody USNS Mission San Jose T-AO-125 underway in Long Beach Harbor area.jpg

Seatrain Maine machinery section ex USS Tomahawk AO-88.jpg

Seatrain Maine machinery section T2-SE-A2 AO-88 USS Tomahawk.jpg

Greg Hayden


----------

